# Gentoo, ma perche`?

## socksz

Salve a tutti signori,

volevo porvi una domanda che non e` una critica, ma anzi, un buon inizio di discussione.

Perche` usate Gentoo al posto di Slackware, FreeBSD o Debian ad esempio?

Mi piacerebbe che ognuno di voi scrivesse per quali motivi usa Gentoo invece che usare ad esempio slack o freebsd.

Sarei molto felice, mi trovo in una situazione un po` "confusa"   :Rolling Eyes: 

e vorrei sentire il vostro parere, cosi` magari mi decido del tutto!

Ciao e grazie!

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho scelto Gentoo per pura fortuna, e son rimasto fedele perchè ho imparato linux (quel poco che ora so) grazie a lei.

Ho provato a suo tempo Mandrake (quando ancora era Mandrake), Debian, Slackware ma per pochi secondi perchè non mi sono mai trovato così bene come quando ho conosciuto l'installazione da linea di comando, l'handbook e, dulcis in fundo: portage!

Dippiù ninzò!

Andrea

----------

## socksz

Io sarei tentato a passare a Gentoo, pero` ci sono alcune persone che mi hanno detto

(visto che voglio installare su un portatile) di non rischiare perche` fra un po` di anni

posso avere problemi con l'hardware.. a furia di compilare, il disco e il processore si friggono.. cosi han detto.

Che in parte credo che sia vero.. mi dispiacerebbe perdere il notebook, e` nuovo!

Da un altra parte c'e` una voglia matta di passare a gentoo per tutto!

Aiutatemi!

----------

## bandreabis

Per la compilazione non farti troppi problemi, c'è sempre la compilazione in RAM.

Ma aspetta le opinioni dei nostri esperti!

----------

## Cerberos86

io ho cominciato con gentoo perchè volevo imparare.... sapere cosa installavo in ogni dettaglio e sapere come funzionava....

purtroppo la storia del processore e del disco è vera... Mi ritrovo con un iBook G4 che ormai dà gli ultimi segni di vita, e penso che le compilazioni abbiano dato il colpo di grazia...ma una soluzione c'è!

-usa lo scaling del processore per i lavori notturni, compili a metà dei Mhz e il problema riscaldamento è risolto;

-per i software "grossi" tipo OO o Firefox usa i precompilati...

Alla fine l'unica compilazione pesante da fare è Xorg e un paio di applicativi, cosa che si può affrontare benissimo...!

Poi puoi syncare e aggiornare ogni 7/15 giorni, la differenza non è tanta e e il tuo notebook non sarà stressato...   :Wink: 

fidati, vale la pena provare....

bye!

----------

## Peach

Ora con tutta la gente che usa gentoo, se hai preccupazioni particolari certamente non fai altro che bene che domandare qui.

Uso gentoo da ormai 3 anni, e sono sinceramente affezionato (e dislessico) per alcuni motivi:

- è riuscita a farmi imparare ad usare linux (che poi sia l'1% della conoscenza globale su GNU/Linux è un'altro discorso)

- riesco a gestire il linking tra liberire diverse con versioni diverse, multiple, concorrenti... e sinceramente è la cosa che più mi preme.

- beh... poi c'è portage  :Very Happy: 

 *socksz wrote:*   

> fra un po` di anni posso avere problemi con l'hardware.. a furia di compilare, il disco e il processore si friggono.. 

 

giusto una nota: con windows non si passa il resto del tempo col sistema in trashing? 

quella del disco è una fregnaccia, per il processore (forse) devi evitare soluzioni hotspot (stile P4 senza cpufreq), insomma avere un po' di riguardo e cura per la tua macchina: fai solo un conto: una applicazione opengl o directx (scusate il continuo riferimento ma alla fine...) impegna cpu e disco quanto una compilazione (apparte la scheda video chiaramente), di veri smanettoni che fondono il proprio pc non mi pare di leggerne di continuo. 

E cmq c'è sempre la compilazione in RAM  :Wink:  quella si che è una dritta.

EDIT: come dice giustamente cerberos c'è da considerare che ci sono compilazioni che prendono davvero MOLTO tempo (openoffice, firefox... grossi applicativi insomma) , a meno di necessità particolari (che io ancora non trovo) la comunità di gentoo mette a disposizione dei pre-compilati. sicuramente mi sono dimenticato altre 100000 cose...

----------

## socksz

Grazie mille, mi state facendo sentire meglio in parte   :Wink: 

Allora, ora mi leggo bene la storia della compilazione in RAM..

ma voi usate questo metodo?

Che vantaggi e che svantaggi da`?

@Peach:

senz'altro e` come dici tu.. windows etc..

pero` riguardo linux, appunto volevo sapere, visto che uso slackware da molto tempo, ho paura che a migrare su gentoo, possa avere spiacevoli sorprese col protrarsi degli anni..

Per la cronaca ho un centrino core duo, con 1024 mb di ram, nuovissimi portatile.

Ma ci sono per ogni applicazione i precompilati? Ad esempio, voi che fate? Compilate sempre o usate solo precompilati? O ancora.. usate tutti e due i "metodi"?

Quali applicazioni per l'uno e quali per l'altro?

Scusate le mille domande, ma vorrei un po` sapere che combinate visto che usate gentoo da tempo   :Very Happy: 

gentoo ha un sacco di pregi (per questo voglio passarci!), l'unica pecca appunto e` questa cosa, fatemi sapere!

ciao e grazie   :Wink: 

@Cerberos:

 *Quote:*   

> purtroppo la storia del processore e del disco è vera... Mi ritrovo con un iBook G4 che ormai dà gli ultimi segni di vita, e penso che le compilazioni abbiano dato il colpo di grazia...ma una soluzione c'è! 

 

quanti anni ti e` durato  :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## federico

Personalmente sono arrivato a gentoo dopo aver utilizzato in maniera intensiva anche slack e debian, mentre ho giusto provato qualche volta dei sistemi bsd, ma non stiamo a questo punto parlando di linux. Essenzialmente gentoo racchiudeva quello che piaceva a me delle particolarita' sia di slack sia di debian. Della prima, l'aderenza con la configurabilita' massima, della seconda l'idea di automazione intelligente per la gestione dei pacchetti.

Io compilo tutto ormai tranne superprogrammi come openoffice e affini, ho il mio portatile da circa due anni e mezzo ed e' da due anni e mezzo che compila ed e' ancora vivo  :Smile:  Quella dell'hardware penso sia una sparata, ma ad ogni modo non acquisterei mai un pc per non usarlo al massimo delle sue possibilita' per paura che si rompa  :Smile:  Insomma utilizzo come pc esclusivamente questo portatile, se non mi sposto di casa non lo spengo mai anche per settimane ed e' questo il terzo anno che gira gentoo. Se fosse vero che l'hardware muore prima se sfruttato molto questo pc dovrebbe essere gia' andato in fiamme  :Smile: 

Se vuoi avvicinarti al mondo gentoo puoi provare anche altre distribuzioni, pero' non andare in paranoia riguardo l'hardware della tua macchina, io con configurazioni particolari sul portatile ottengo buoni risultati, e quando la batteria ancora me lo concedeva (nel senso che ora e' un po' morta, sta per arrivarne una nuova) avevo un uptime senza corrente piu' dignitoso di quello che ottenevo in windows. Questo ed altro sono tutti i vantaggi di utilizzare un sistema che ti permette di avere tutto sotto controllo.

Buona mattinata, Fede

----------

## Ic3M4n

Io ho iniziato con suse, ho messo slack ma non mi trovavo con il fatto dei tgz, dopo un po' di tempo mi sono rotto, passato a debian (per 2 ore) ed ho formattato. Ho messo gentoo ed ho iniziato ad apprezzare fino a fondo la gestione dei runlevel, l'utilizzo di portage, la gestione delle dipendenze e gli aggiornamenti semplici semplici, certo... basta leggere cosa ti dice l'ebuild. Inoltre una cosa che può sembrare una stupidata ma forse è la cosa più importante in assoluto, c'è questo forum in cui si ritrova gente molto preparata. inoltre zio google aiuta gentoo. la trovo sempre nei primi risultati per qualsiasi cosa inerente linux, ciò vuol dire che la documentazione non manca.

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io compilo tutto ormai tranne superprogrammi come openoffice e affini, ho il mio portatile da circa due anni e mezzo ed e' da due anni e mezzo che compila ed e' ancora vivo  Quella dell'hardware penso sia una sparata, ma ad ogni modo non acquisterei mai un pc per non usarlo al massimo delle sue possibilita' per paura che si rompa  Insomma utilizzo come pc esclusivamente questo portatile, se non mi sposto di casa non lo spengo mai anche per settimane ed e' questo il terzo anno che gira gentoo. Se fosse vero che l'hardware muore prima se sfruttato molto questo pc dovrebbe essere gia' andato in fiamme 

 

vorrei quotare a caratteri cubitali...

E come ho fatto a dimenticarmi?!?!?

Altre due cose che probabilmente mi hanno fatto restare a gentoo nei momenti di crisi (si capitano anche quelli, è vero):

la documentazione (gentoo.org soprattutto e parzialmente gentoo-wiki)

la comunità (darei il primo posto di tutte le cose di gentoo, ineguagliabile)

 :Smile: 

----------

## IlGab

Personalmente lo uso perchè lo trovo altamente configurabile e personalizzabile, oltre ad avere una disponibilità ampissima di software.

Vengo dal mondo RedHat/Fedora dove aggiungere un pacchetto manualmente o cambiare qualche configurazione causava un paciugo ( paciugo è un termine altamente tecnico ) e far pulizia era un dramma.

----------

## Deus Ex

Il computer è una macchina. La macchina deve fare quello che dico io, se no lo faccio con le mie mani senza il computer. Linux, generalmente, ti permette di avere un ottimo controllo della tua macchina (a differenza di altri OS che ti fanno fare solo cià che vogliono loro). Ma l'unica (e sottolineo unica) distribuzione che ti permette un controllo TOTALE del tuo pc (sì, persino per autodistruggerlo) è Gentoo.

Provengo da Slackware, con la quale ho imparato ad usare Linux (e la ritengo la distribuzione ottimale per iniziare), ma ad un certo punto mi andava stretta, e sono passato alla nostra beneamata. I lati positivi te li hanno già raccontati gli altri.

Sul pc di mia sorella però gira Suse (ma perchè usa il pc solo per la posta elettronica e internet)  :Wink: 

----------

## starise

Io ho provato tante distribuzioni (le vecchie redhat e mandrake, mandriva, fedora, suse, slackware, debian, ubuntu, kubuntu...) e ne provo sempre qualcuna ogni tanto... ma come gentoo... non ce ne sono!

Ho avuto parecchi problemi con la gentoo soprattutto in passato e per il 90% dei problemi ho trovato risposta nella documentazione, nel wiki o in questo forum che è una biblioteca!! Per quei pochi problemi dei quali non trovavo risposte chiedendo sul forum, mi venivano linkate discussioni che non avevo trovato con la ricerca!!   :Shocked: 

Per il resto comunque la comunità ha sempre saputo aiutarmi bene...

Inoltre la cosa più importante: il mitico portage! Arghh... dopo gentoo c'ho provato ad amare altri sistemi di gestione pacchetti ma non ce la faccio: non posso vivere senza le USE flags!!! Su gentoo hai il completo controllo di tutto.. e siccome la maggior parte delle cose devono essere messe manualmente, anche se ci perdi tempo (a volte mooolto tempo), in compenso sai ESATTAMENTE cosa fa la tua macchina in ogni momento...

In più.. a volte sento dire e leggo anche qui sul forum, che altre distribuzioni installate vanno meglio e più veloci della gentoo, ma onestamente (a parte per il caricamento dell'interfaccia di gnome, che non ho capito il motivo ma è lento rispetto alle altre), io riscontro l'esatto contrario...

Però io credo che gentoo non sia per tutti... non consiglierei mai a qualcuno di installarsi una distro come gentoo, a meno che non siano appassionati di informatica e vogliano davvero imparare a usare il sistema. Alla mia ragazza metto gentoo, ma gliela configuro interamente io con tanto di scripts linkati sul pannello delle applicazioni. Di certo lei non aggiorna il sistema ogni settimana ed emerge il mondo ad ogni uscita di una revisione di kde o gnome...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *socksz wrote:*   

> posso avere problemi con l'hardware.. a furia di compilare, il disco e il processore si friggono.. cosi han detto.

 

il notebook che uso quotidianamente l'ho comprato nel 2000, ci gira gentoo dal 2002, e quindi sono oltre 4 anni che compila e lavora senza sosta (generalmente è acceso 18h su 24h), e credimi, lo uso *molto intensamente*.

Posso capire la paura che il disco si possa guastare (a prescindere dall' OS e dall'utilizzo), ma è una paura infondata perchè potrai sempre sostituirlo con uno nuovo e migliore; discorso diverso invece per gli altri componenti hardware del notebook, perchè dopo un tot di anni non è facile ottenere dei pezzi di ricambio, ma sono comunque paure senza senso perchè non è lo stress generato da Gentoo che provoca i guasti hardware (come ti è già stato detto: anche giocando tutto il giorno con giochi openGL stressi il notebook ne più ne meno come durante la compilazione).

/EDIT: tra le altre cose, c'è già un altro thread simile sul forum italiano, (forse anche più di uno) facciamo una ricerca prima di postare!   :Wink: 

----------

## Sephirot

Perche' ho imparato su linux piu' la prima volta che ho installato gentoo da solo che in mesi e mesi di red hat (passati a trovarmi dipendenze varie tra l'altro).

Mi piace che tutto sia ottimizzato, mi piace che l'hardware che ho pagato sia sfruttato al massimo, mi piace avere sul mio sistema solo quello che dico io, mi piace portage, mi piace la comunita' che ci sta dietro... e tante altre cose.

Tra l'altro sara' un caso, ma tutte le persone piu' preparate su linux che conosco usano gentoo   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gioi

Uno Linux dal 1998 e Gentoo da ormai un anno e mezzo... in passato soprattutto RedHat e Fedora, ma ho anche un server a casa con su una debian sarge.

Sono passato a Gentoo per esigenze di tipo accademico, quando, per la tesi, mi sono trovato nella necessità di avere le glibc e gcc compilati a mano con delle flags piuttosto desuete su un P4 (in pratica mi serviva disabilitare totalmente il supporto ad istruzioni SIMD come mmx e SSE ma mantenere talune ottimizzazioni i686). 

Poi piano piano il sistema di compilazione e controllo del sistema di gentoo mi hanno conquistato, anche perchè sposano al meglio le mie esigenze di smanettamento (ho 4 pc, di cui uno deputato alla "sperimentazione", i cui risultati vengono poi migrati anche sulle altre macchine).

Le potenzialità di gentoo sono davvero grandissime, e le possibilità di ripristinare qualcosa dopo un'installazione che non convince sono davvero notevoli.

Al contrario per esempio di debian, in cui le dipendenze incrociate mi fanno uscire pazzo... o su fedora/red hat, dove il reperimento di sw non è così semplice come con emerge/portage...

----------

## socksz

Ok grazie mille, la provero` di sicuro..

ultime domande:

 voi usate i precompilati? Se si`, per quali applicazioni in genere?

 usate la compilazione in RAM? che vantaggi e che svantaggi comporta?

grazie, dopo ho finito, e scusatemi!   :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

Gentoo perchè ha un bel parco software rispetto alle altre distro (questa è la sensazione che ho quando le provo) facilità nella risoluzione dei problemi dovuti alle dipendenze dei vari pacchetti. Community (forum + wiki + chat) che sono ricche di informazioni e con gente che non se la tira perchè usa gentoo (come succede su altri canali). Di negativo ci sono varie cose, ma certo marginali e che non oscurano i pregi. Ad esempio a volte può essere noioso aspettare che un pacchetto finisca di compilare se stesso e tutte le dipendenze, mentre con distro "binarie" in 2 minuti è tutto fatto. Pero' ripeto, è marginale questa cosa, una organizzazione nella compilazione e sei a posto, magari ti organizzi ed installi di notte quello che ti serve, oppure quando sei fuori  :Smile:  Io per esempio di solito una volta finita l'installazione mi collego dall'ufficio e installo tutti i pacchetti che servono, buttando ogni tanto un occhio quando ha finito e mettendone sotto un altro. Idem per gli aggiornamenti, la notte aiuta  :Smile: 

 *socksz wrote:*   

> Ok grazie mille, la provero` di sicuro..
> 
> ultime domande:
> 
>  voi usate i precompilati? Se si`, per quali applicazioni in genere?
> ...

 

- uso i precompilati per Open Office (inutile compilarlo da zero) e per firefox (su amd64 se si compila non funziona il plugin per il flash). Forse anche Thunderbird ma non ricordo. Ah su amd64 anche di mplayer per i codec wmv

- si perchè ho un 1gb di ram, con meno non avrebbe senso. Vantaggi che non stressi eccessivamente il tuo disco. Controlla nel forum della doc c'è il post dove spiega i vantaggi di questa procedura.

Good Luck

ciao

Rex

----------

## Cazzantonio

Uso i precompilati per qualsiasi cosa di cui ci sia la versione "-bin" visto che non sono assolutamente interessato a perdere tempo in inutili compilazioni   :Rolling Eyes:  (sono un male necessario... mica sono divertenti ne' utili...   :Wink:  ). Se ci fosse una versione -bin per ogni programma userei solo precompilati (tranne forse pochi pacchetti di cui sono intenzionato a specificare personalmente le flag use).

Uso la compilazione in ram e ti assicuro che con 500 o 600 mega di ramdisk compili la stragrande maggioranza dei programmi senza nemmeno toccare il disco.   :Smile: 

Per i pochi programmi che non compilano (riempi il ramdisk e ti si pianta la compilazione) puoi impostare un valore di ramdisk nullo in /etc/portage/package.mem e ti verranno automaticamente compilati su ramdisk. Con 1200 mega di ramdisk (io ho 1,5 giga di ram) compilo tutto tranquillamente in ram senza problemi   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *socksz wrote:*   

> usate la compilazione in RAM? che vantaggi e che svantaggi comporta?

 le linee guida suggeriscono un 3d per argomento.

Cerca che è un argomento molto in voga ultimamente.

Per quanto riguarda i precompilati questi son presenti solo per pacchetti di grosse dimensioni come OO.org ed i membri della famiglia mozilla... E per i sw rilasciati solo come binari : videogiochi , vmware, opera, skype etc etc.

una cosa che mi preme sottolineare son l'estrema qualità e quantità della documentazione, sia su gentoo.org/doc sia nel gentoo-wiki sia nei forum sezioni howto, ma non solo. Ed infine la mia feature preferita: poter usare portage anche per i SW binari. Niente installer astrusi: un portage per domarli tutti!

----------

## socksz

si avete ragione, anche a me piace molto che sia IMMENSA la documentazione tra gentoo doc e gentoo wiki!

Ora cerco tra le linee di guida per la compilazione in RAM,

spero di trovare vantaggi e svantaggi..

solo una cosa:

con la compilazione in RAM il disco non si tocca giusto?

e la RAM non si rovina come il disco?

scusate l'ignoranza in argomento.. ciao e grazie

----------

## thewally

 *socksz wrote:*   

> con la compilazione in RAM il disco non si tocca giusto?

 

Solo in lettura per il configure ed in scrittura per il merge finale e la rimozione delle versioni precedenti di un pacchetto.

 *socksz wrote:*   

> e la RAM non si rovina come il disco?

 

Quello che rende il disco particolarmente dedicato rispetto alla ram, è la tecnologia con cui è fabbricato, il fatto che ci sia una componente meccanica ed una magnetica, che, a lungo andare, tendono ad usurarsi.

La RAM fa uso di una tecnologia totalmente differente, che esclude, in primis, la componente meccanica, ed utilizza una componente magnetica più resistente.

 *socksz wrote:*   

> scusate l'ignoranza in argomento.. 

 

Se non ci fosse nessuno che chiede, non ci sarebbe nemmeno il forum, quindi, ben vengano le domande  :Wink: 

----------

## socksz

Grazie mille!

Ho appena installato Gentoo 2006.0 da LiveCD, causa mancanza di rete (dovevo installare i driver!).

Installati i driver ed eccomi qua, ora mi leggo un bel po' di documentazione, cercando di attivare subito la compilazione in RAM

visto che mi dite che e' piu' sicura, giusto?

Ma percaso, c'e' un HOWTO apposta oppure c'e' solo qualche thread nel forum?

ciao!   :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Usa questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469501.html  :Wink: 

----------

## socksz

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Usa questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469501.html 

 

ok, grazie mille.

----------

## ThorOdino

Io ho iniziato con redhat, poi madrake e per il momento non ci capivo un'H.

Finalmente ho scoperto Slackware, e ho cominciato a imparare qualcosa.

Ora uso gentoo per la parte server e il mio notebook, Perche?

Grande e fantastica comunità di utenti, 

enorme quantità di documentazione sia inglese ma anche in italiano,

grandissimo sistema di gestione dei pacchetti (con slaky facevo tutto da sorgente ma a mano), 

potrà sembra assurdo ma, 

velocita di installazione (tipico server con apache, postfix, mysql in giornata gira).

Naturalmente se devo installare un desktop, non uso gentoo, ci vogliono giorni per averlo funzionante, meglio un ubuntu 6.01 e via andare

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *socksz wrote:*   

> compilazione in RAM

 

Per compilare in ram bisogna aver presente una semplice cosa: come portage funziona. In fase di emerge portage usa una dir temporanea [/var/tmp/portage] in cui scompatta i sorgenti configura compila sposta etc etc. Il barbatrucco è montare su ram quella directory così che il disco non venga toccato.

```
mount -t tmpfs -o size=400m none /var/tmp/portage
```

Così allochi 400mega per la compilazione. Ovviamente quando la cosa sarà conclusa, smonta la partizione. La cosa intelligente è che la ram viene occupata solo quando serve, ossia se chiedi 400m ma poi usi solo 10m il tuo sistema avrà solo 10mega in meno di ram disponibile non 400. 

Detto ciò bashrc-ng è carino ed ha molte features e automatizza il lavoro ma non è necessarioi per compilare in ram. Basta che monti prima di usar emerge et voilà

----------

